# Hatta visa run



## jay6480 (Dec 31, 2008)

Please help me,

I have got to go to Hatta tommorow to do a visa run, it is my first one, can any one talk me through the process and just give me some guidance, please, thank you


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

you'll find lots of info here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/14783-extending-60-day-tourist-visa-2.html


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

This thread may help, I gave a step by step guide.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/5789-oman.html


----------

